# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  String journey on a Collings MT

## Caleb

This journey isn't over but I thought I'd post my findings thus far. 

My MT came with J-74s that I did not care for. I've always found J-74s to be a good but not great string. They are a standard for a lot of folks for good reason but I've never been completely won over. And they felt a bit stiff on the MT. 

From there I put on some EFW74 flatwounds from D'Addario. Great strings. They pull the wooden sound from the instrument better than the J-74s to my ear, they feel great under the fingers too. 

Next came GHS Silk & Bronze. These are better than both of the above options to my ear and touch.  They sound great: a bit more subdued than standard bronze but definitely not muffled or quiet. 

Today I was doing a string change on my son's Paris Swing D-hole. I have always used standard Martin Lights on there because the top's a little caved in on it.  There was an extra set so I put them on the MT for the heck of it. And what do you know: they're the best strings I've used on it so far.  They're a little clangy when new but they settled down a bit after a half hour.  The playability is the best part.  Playing is absolutely effortless with them, and the MT is loud anyway so I lost no volume. I did lose some oomph but I think the gain in playability is worth it.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Jim, 

Joey Anchors, 

lflngpicker, 

Mandosurf, 

Michael Bridges, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Try a set of DR MD11's - they're the same gauges as J74s,but any similarity ends there. The DR's are a far stronger,punchier sounding string.They start off being a tad brighter,but after a while,the brightness reduces & you're left with well balanced,powerful sounding strings. They last a heck of a time as well - 8 months on my Weber & they were still sounding great. It was only that the strings behind the bridge where my hand touches them had turned almost black,that made me put new ones on. They totally changed the way _my_ mandolins sound. The only other string that i've tried which sounded very good indeed were GHS A270's,but they lacked the 'drive' of the DR's,
                                                                           Ivan :Wink:

----------

Mandosurf, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Caleb

Got a set of DR 11s in the queue.

----------


## Caleb

This morning I took off the Martin Lights. They sure felt great under the fingers, but I just lost too much tone and couldn't get used to them. I thought the jangly-ness of them was the newness of the stings but lighter strings are just a bit more clangy and noisy, I suppose.  Still, they are a very good string, especially for oval holes, like my son's.

Finally put on the set of GHS Bobby Osborne strings I've had for a while. These are seriously nice strings: balanced in tone, and the wound strings, though a bit lighter than standard mediums, still give you a beefy sound when you dig in. The A course seems a little stiffer than normal mediums to me though, but it adds a touch of oomph.

The journey continues...

----------


## Joey Anchors

Caleb you are doing some get string testing! Always enjoy reading what you find out. Keep it up.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Michael Bridges

This comes at a great time for me. Thanks for the extensive testing and reports. Getting ready to get a CA bridge for my A5-T, and was wondering about the GHS Silk n Bronze, looking to a bit warmer tone. Definitely gonna give them a shot, after reading this report. Going to give the DR's a shot, too. Thanks, Caleb!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## mandroid

Ok you are not playing Journey Covers in your 'Grass Band  ..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journey_%28band%29

----------


## Caleb

I took off the Bobby Osborne GHS strings and replaced with DR 11s.  I used DR 11s exclusively on my old Eastman 505 for years.  On that particular mandolin they gave a beefier, more well-rounded tone, as well as more volume.  On the Collings MT, however, they are a little overbearing to my ear. The DRs also gave more volume to the MT, but it doesn't need any help. They're a little too jangly and hopefully will settle down a little.  

The GHS Osbornes have a beefier A course, and I like the balance of the lighter wound strings a lot.  They bring out the character of the Collings a lot better than the DRs, and the playability is better.  

I'm getting a little burned out trying new strings.  I'm pretty sure I'll either go back to the Bobby Osbornes or back to the GHS Silk and Bronze.  Granted, the GHS brand doesn't have the string-life of, say, DRs or even many of the D'Addario varieties, but I like the way they feel and perform on this particular mandolin.  They never did anything for my Eastman.  So all this is very subjective and up to the individual player/instrument.

----------

Vincent Capostagno

----------


## John L

Every mandolin is different, but I will probably never own another without at least trying Gibson monel strings on it at some point. Perhaps not as bright as some bluegrass players would want, but I love them on an F-5 and they last forever.

----------


## Caleb

I've never tried monels on any mandolin.  Maybe I should.

----------


## John L

> I've never tried monels on any mandolin.  Maybe I should.


I know words are difficult when it comes to describing sound, but I call the tone dark. They sound different than any other string. Good different to me, but I think some bluegrass players may like a brighter sound. Must be a characteristic of the monel alloy, but they really do last a long time. I believe the alloy has a lot of nickel - they are grey in colour and do not look like a bronze string at all.

----------


## Caleb

> I know words are difficult when it comes to describing sound, but I call the tone dark. They sound different than any other string. Good different to me, but I think some bluegrass players may like a brighter sound. Must be a characteristic of the monel alloy, but they really do last a long time. I believe the alloy has a lot of nickel - they are grey in colour and do not look like a bronze string at all.


That is a great description and you've convinced me to try a set at some point.  Maybe my next string change.  I'm not a BG player at all and find the bright, jangly sounds of bronze less appealing all the time.  I liked the darker tone of the Silk and Bronze and even flatwounds for this reason.  And the Osbornes have much less "zing" than the DRs. 

The Collings is a megaphonish instrument and needs no help with volume, so the zing becomes harsh and even a little ear-piercing at times.  I actually think it's too loud with the DRs.  If someone is following this and looking for a volume boost, DR is the way to get it.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Caleb, thanks very much for your experimentations and your accounts of the differences.   Up at the top, the beginning of your 
experiments you went from J-74s to EFW74 flatwounds, which to me sort of ... skips a step ;-D... I had hoped that you'd include
the D'Addario EFT Flat-Tops, which to me fall between the J-74s and the EFW74s.   

I'd be interested in how the EFTs come out in your comparisons if you'd care to include them, but... you may be in far more 
refined territory now, with your S&Bs and Osbornes.  And, tiring of the game.  I understand that.  I think most of us find this
degree of rigorous comparison too much for us.

Many thanks and all the best,
stv

----------

Caleb

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Caleb - DR themselves state that their strings sound 'brighter' than other branded strings - but,they do loose it after a while & without loosing the 'punch'.  I tried a set of GHS A270's on my Ellis "A" style (Tom Ellis's go-to string) & they sounded excellent,but they lacked the drive of the DR's. The GHS's sounded far better to me than the J74's which i'd used for over 7 years,& i can understand why Tom Ellis likes them so much,
                                                                               Ivan

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb, thanks very much for your experimentations and your accounts of the differences.   Up at the top, the beginning of your 
> experiments you went from J-74s to EFW74 flatwounds, which to me sort of ... skips a step ;-D... I had hoped that you'd include
> the D'Addario EFT Flat-Tops, which to me fall between the J-74s and the EFW74s.   
> 
> I'd be interested in how the EFTs come out in your comparisons if you'd care to include them, but... you may be in far more 
> refined territory now, with your S&Bs and Osbornes.  And, tiring of the game.  I understand that.  I think most of us find this
> degree of rigorous comparison too much for us.
> 
> Many thanks and all the best,
> stv


I didn't try any flattops, mainly because I don't get what they are supposed to be or how they differ from flatwounds.  I briefly read a little about them but it quickly started to sound like hype and I never revisited the issue.  Sort of like these new strings that are supposed to be frozen first to make them last longer.  Who even has time to figure this stuff out?
 :Confused:

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb - DR themselves state that their strings sound 'brighter' than other branded strings - but,they do loose it after a while & without loosing the 'punch'.  I tried a set of GHS A270's on my Ellis "A" style (Tom Ellis's go-to string) & they sounded excellent,but they lacked the drive of the DR's. The GHS's sounded far better to me than the J74's which i'd used for over 7 years,& i can understand why Tom Ellis likes them so much,
>                                                                                Ivan


DRs certainly have the volume and punch you speak of on my Eastman.  But I honestly find the GHS Osbornes punchier on the Collings than the DRs are.  But the DRs bury everything else when it comes to increase in volume.  I really don't know how they do that but they surely do.  

If memory serves correctly, you and I have talked here many times about DRs and sounded our praise for them.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

What a great report Caleb.  I put a set of DRs on a KM1000 about 3 weeks ago. The DRs are definitely brighter and punchier than the J74s that were on there before. The brightness has subsided a bit, but I'm still trying to decide if it's too bright to my ears.  Usually when I get the mandolin out of the case, the brightness seems a bit much in the first few minutes. But once the mandolin warms up, the strings also warm up a bit more.  

Next up I'm going to put another set of DR on a Pava, which is sounding a bit too dark recently with the old, worn out strings on it from last year.

----------


## pops1

If you are still trying out strings i have pieced together sets of GHS White Bronze. I get the plain strings which are the same for most any set and get the gauges of White Bronze that i want to use. GHS is good about custom sets and any dealer can order you some strings. These are not as bright as other strings when new and keep their sound for a much longer time than phosphor bronze. I have used the GHS Silk and Bronze and the 270's and like those too, but for consistency the White Bronze is a great string. For those guitar players they also work with a magnetic pickup.

----------


## yankees1

> Try a set of DR MD11's - they're the same gauges as J74s,but any similarity ends there. The DR's are a far stronger,punchier sounding string.They start off being a tad brighter,but after a while,the brightness reduces & you're left with well balanced,powerful sounding strings. They last a heck of a time as well - 8 months on my Weber & they were still sounding great. It was only that the strings behind the bridge where my hand touches them had turned almost black,that made me put new ones on. They totally changed the way _my_ mandolins sound. The only other string that i've tried which sounded very good indeed were GHS A270's,but they lacked the 'drive' of the DR's,
>                                                                            Ivan


  I agree and I now only use Drmd11's and GHS A270's on my Ellis mandolins. I didn't notice any lack of drive on the GHS vs the DR however.

----------


## mandroid

Might put Monel on my Mix A5 next, that was what was on it when I sent it out for a Refret.
came back with bronze 74's

----------


## Michael Bridges

My CA bridge is ordered, along with both Silk 'n' Bronze, and MD-11's. Anxious to see how this goes!

----------


## Caleb

> My CA bridge is ordered, along with both Silk 'n' Bronze, and MD-11's. Anxious to see how this goes!


Those sets are poles apart, and the CA will also likely take things up a few notches, tone- and volume-wise.  It did on my old Eastman.   I suggest starting with the S&Bs first.  I believe you will notice a volume increase due to the CA, but next put on the DR 11s and it'll be like someone turned up the volume from 7 to 10.  I'm very curious to read about your findings.

----------


## Michael Bridges

That's my intention. Consciously went with opposite ends of the spectrum, see which way works best for me!

----------


## terzinator

Not saying my choice should be your choice, but I find myself wandering similar paths.

I used Elixirs on my MT for a solid year, but tried Siminoff's Straight-Up strings a few months back. So far, they're my string of choice. Just changed 'em, and that makes three changes.

Worth a shot, if you're game.

Guluk.

----------


## darylcrisp

interesting thread, thanks for posting Caleb. 

most of what you mention has been the norm for me. my MT needs no boost in volume, i've come to enjoy how GHS sound and perform on most of my mandolins. i also like the Osborne sign set. tried the silk and bronze, and silk and steel, but always come back to the standard GHS phosphur bronze.

have not tried the DR's yet, have a box. have tried the Monels on most every mandolin-definitely a different tone. 

recently used some light gauge Daddario on the Northfield and i really like those on that mandolin. plays effortless with plenty of volume. 

d

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Caleb - _"If memory serves correctly, you and I have talked here many times about DRs and sounded our praise for them."_
We most certainly have done that Sir !. The bottom line 'for me',is that being a Bluegrass player (as most of us possibly are),i want my mandolins to be able to 'cut through' in a group of instruments when 'jamming' at festivals. The DR's simply do that without having to pick really hard. Also,with regard to the bright tone that they have - as DR themselves say - my ears are 70 years old,& while my hearing is still very acute,the very top frequencies died off many years back,so the DR's most likely don't sound as bright to me as they will to other folks. I mentioned the GHS A270 strings. Of all the other brands / types of string i've used,they are second only to the DR's (IMHO). On the Ellis,they sounded sweet & smooth,evenly toned across the strings from G to E & simply all round good. I got the impression that the bronze windings on the G & D strings was finer than the windings on other strings i've used,& they felt wonderfully smooth under my fingers. If i ever leave 'DR land',i'll head straight for the GHS compound - they were _that_ good. So good in fact,that i'm increasingly curious to hear what they might sound like on my Weber "Fern",which is a fairly 'bright' & very responsive mandolin in the first place,
                                                             Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Michael Bridges

> Those sets are poles apart, and the CA will also likely take things up a few notches, tone- and volume-wise.  It did on my old Eastman.   I suggest starting with the S&Bs first.  I believe you will notice a volume increase due to the CA, but next put on the DR 11s and it'll be like someone turned up the volume from 7 to 10.  I'm very curious to read about your findings.


Well, finally got the CA bridge installed, along with the Silk 'n'  Bronze strings.Gonna give it a week or so to see how they settle in before I give a definitive review, but so far, this combo has given me exactly the sound I was hoping for. If the GHS strings maintain this tone fairly well, my search may be over.

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Caleb

I have a set of GHS A270s on order.  I've never used them on any mandolin but have only used their Silk/Bronze and Osborne sig set.  The DRs are great strings but just don't work well on my MT.  Too jangly and a lot less of the sound of the wood. So far I've liked the GHS Osbornes better than anything, so I have high hopes for the A270s.

----------


## Michael Bridges

> I have a set of GHS A270s on order.  I've never used them on any mandolin but have only used their Silk/Bronze and Osborne sig set.  The DRs are great strings but just don't work well on my MT.  Too jangly and a lot less of the sound of the wood. So far I've liked the GHS Osbornes better than anything, so I have high hopes for the A270s.


Caleb, how did the A270's work ( if you've tried them yet)? Thinking of trying a set of those, too. Gonna try the DR's next.

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb, how did the A270's work ( if you've tried them yet)? Thinking of trying a set of those, too. Gonna try the DR's next.


Finally put on the A270s from GHS. With these, my search will end on this particular mandolin.  To my ear, GHS just has the best overall sound and feel. The beefed up A course is particularly nice. DRs work better on my Eastman and my wife's Breedlove, but it's GHS for the MT.

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Michael Bridges, 

Vincent Capostagno

----------


## bbaker2050

I've tried the DR 11s on my JBovier. I liked them . But what I like even better was not by design, but by accident. I'm using the G and D strings from a set of GHS Silk & Bronze along with the A and E strings from a set of J74s. Kind weird but it works. The Silk & Bronze G and D strings are my favorite now-they sound awesome and stay in tune better than the DRs. Now I just need to try the whole set of Silk and Bronze.

----------


## JeffD

It gets kind of crazy.

I have been going through a similar optimize the string to the mandolin. Thing is, my experience is that strings don't sound best new. At the rate I play, its two or three weeks before they "settle in".  So I give them a three week trial. But then I am comparing the reality of the strings on there now with the memory of what was on weeks ago. Except for very large differences, or differences in the feel, its hard for me to confidently tell what the difference is. 

Its pretty cool to have so many options, but I am not sure my final choices will be all that adventurous. Those J74s are really great.

----------


## Michael Bridges

I decided to pass on the DR's. This thing has developed a really sweet sound that I love, and from what I've read, the MD11's aren't geared for that type of sound. Still loving the Silk 'n' Bronze, and have a set of A270's ordered. I just kind of hate to mess with what's working right now!

----------

bbaker2050

----------


## terzinator

> I just kind of hate to mess with what's working right now!


Although, it's not like you're shaving braces or removing finish or modifying the bridge or something similarly difficult to "undo." 

Each string change is an opportunity to go back.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Caleb

Other than gauges, I don't know the difference between the Osbornes and plain old A270s. I think I liked the Osbornes a little better though but can't say just why.  They just seems a little clearer and more responsive. But the A270s are very close so they'll work.  The DRs were all wrong for the MT and that came as a surprise.  The biggest thing to keep in sight is what JeffD pointed out: the fact that we have lots of choices.

----------


## Russ Donahue

After following Caleb's quest, I ordered a set of GHS Osbornes and put them on my MF today.  Waiting for them to settle in so I can play the little beast and get a sense of what they might add to the instrument (or detract). 

I've been playing with J74s exclusively on all my mandolins for almost 4 years now, so this is going to be interesting.  I've got a spare set of J74s at the ready as a backup "just in case."

Will share my reaction.  I have a second set of Osbornes for my MT should they sound nice and play well on the MF.

----------

Caleb, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## Caleb

FYI:  I've had the GHS A270s on my MT for almost three months now.  A couple months is about all I usually get out of any set of strings. 

Something strange happened with these.  A couple weeks ago they got a little "sticky," meaning that my fingers would grab a little during movement.  I wiped them down with a GHS Fast Fret stick (a stick I've had for over a decade now) and they cleaned up nicely and the result was better than usual with the Fast Fret.  

They had seemed to go a bit dull as they got "sticky," but after cleaning them up they seem as good as new and the dullness went away.  I'm going to see how long I can stand it before changing them.  They're still holding tune very well too.  

I'm pretty impressed with GHS.

----------


## Caleb

So much for my string journey ending with GHS...

I've been using the GHS A270s for a good while now and enjoying them.  Oddly enough, the last set I put on seemed to tarnish in only a few days.  I'm not sure if it was a dud set or what, but it gave me a good excuse to try something new.  

Enter the *Curt Mangan* 11's "Bluegrass" set.  These are seriously nice strings, feel a little slicker than GHS, and seem to have a bit more zing to them.  I've only had them on a couple days and they're still plenty bright, but I can tell they will settle down a bit.  I'll play them through the holiday season and see how they fare.  

I want to try some coated strings on the MT in the coming year: Elixirs and EXPs have been on my radar.

----------

gtani7

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I've been using Dr strings now for over 18 months & as i've said,they certainly gave my mandolins a boost. However,when i came to use the Dunlop Primetone picks,i got another boost to the volume. They're far better (IMHO) than the Wegen picks i'd been using.
I recent months,i've re-strung both my Weber & Lebeda "F" style with J74's,my old 'go-to' strings,& using the Primetone picks, i'd say that 95% of the drive of the DR's is there. This last few days,i bought several sets of the GHS A270's that i like so much on the Ellis, & i intend to try them on my Weber & Lebeda.That won't be for a few months as i just re-strung them both with DR MD11's. I like the A270's so much,that i'm hoping for the sweetness in tone that i get from the Ellis/A270 combo. plus the 'picking power' of the Primetone picks. It'll be interesting to hear what they do,
                                                                                               Ivan

----------

gtani7

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . but will you spring for the $50/set Thomastiks?

f-d

----------


## Mark Wilson

I've had a set of GHS Osbornes on a MT for the past month.  Mostly as a string trial but I haven't been compelled to take them off.

They stay in tune and I'm liking the sound of them.

----------


## pops1

> Other than gauges, I don't know the difference between the Osbornes and plain old A270s. I think I liked the Osbornes a little better though but can't say just why.  They just seems a little clearer and more responsive. But the A270s are very close so they'll work.  The DRs were all wrong for the MT and that came as a surprise.  The biggest thing to keep in sight is what JeffD pointed out: the fact that we have lots of choices.


I have been using GHS for many many years and love them. Their Silk and Bronze are also nice. The difference between the Osbornes and the 270's if i remember the Osbornes have a .38 for a G string and the 270's a .40

----------


## Caleb

> . . . but will you spring for the $50/set Thomastiks?
> 
> f-d


Nope.  I did that back when I had an old Kentucky (my first mandolin).  I took them off within a few hours.

----------


## JeffD

> . . . but will you spring for the $50/set Thomastiks?
> 
> f-d


I have those on my Lyon and Healy. It is a very "classical" sound to my ears. For that instrument they are really great. They are not very bluegrassy. The other thing is they seem to last for ever.

----------


## bbaker2050

I liked the GHS strings (Silk & Bronze) except for the higher tension .16 A string. Some people like it though. I just prefer the .15 A string. Also the GHS wound strings aren't as smooth as the DR 11s, but they sound better. The GHS D string has more pop than the DR 11s.

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . and the monels?

f-d

----------


## Caleb

I'm curious about the monels, but based on everything I've read here about them, I doubt they'd be a fit.   

I have some EXP74s and some Elixirs on order.  Saved a bunch on Black Friday with Strings and Beyond.

----------


## fatt-dad

I like the exp74s

f-d

----------


## Caleb

I'll post a review of each set in this thread.  Might take a while though since both coated sets will prob last a long time.

----------


## Russ Donahue

I tried the Osbornes, but after playing them for a month went back to J74s. I didn't like how they felt, nor did I enjoy the tone after about two weeks. YMMV.

----------


## Caleb

I've got a nice pile of strings here with the BOGO that Strings and Beyond has been doing all month: enough in fact to get me through all of 2016.  

Update on the CURT MANGAN meds.  These have been on for a while now.  They feel great under the fingers, even a big lighter than standard meds for some reason.  

Man, they are bright!  I had to get out my Wegen to darken things up a bit.  If you need a volume boost, consider these Mangans.  My MT is already loud and is really a bit too loud with these on. I was going to take them of last night for the heck of it and get the EXP74s on, but the Mangans show ZERO signs of wear and I just hate being needlessly wasteful.  

The Mangans are great strings. I recommend at least trying them.

----------


## pops1

I have GHS white bronze on my mandolin to brighten it up, wound strings only, are the Mangan's bright on the wound or on all the strings? You have to order guitar singles and take the ball of the end to make it work for mandolin for the white bronze, they are a nice string tho and I wish GHS would make them in loop end.

I am editing this to say the white bronze are not as bright as phosphor bronze, but they hold their sound much longer and don't go dead as fast, not that they are brighter at the start.

----------


## Caleb

Mangans seems bright overall, but particularly on the wound strings.  And an overall volume boost is there too.

----------

pops1

----------


## lflngpicker

> Mangans seems bright overall, but particularly on the wound strings.  And an overall volume boost is there too.


Hey Caleb, Glad to hear about your string journey and the results it has brought.  I am in wait for my new Collings MT GT and I will keep these Mangans in mind.  Keep us posted.

----------

Caleb

----------


## DougC

> I have those on my Lyon and Healy. It is a very "classical" sound to my ears. For that instrument they are really great. They are not very bluegrassy. The other thing is they seem to last for ever.


There are two types it seems, bluegrass strings and classical / jazz strings. I use D'Addario EFW74 when I can't afford the Thomastics. *And does anyone know if the Jazz Mandolin JM11 strings are now a LaBella model?
*
It seems that for bluegrass the D'Addario J74 and Curt Mangan bluegrass strings and GHS are tops. And then there are Straight Up strings and Dr strings and ...

----------


## Caleb

> Hey Caleb, Glad to hear about your string journey and the results it has brought.  I am in wait for my new Collings MT GT and I will keep these Mangans in mind.  Keep us posted.


Wow, I'd love to hear about your incoming Collings.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I'll keep you posted, Caleb.  Thanks for your support!

----------

Caleb

----------


## Caleb

The string journey continues...

Last night my curiosity got the better of me, so off went the Curt Mangans and on went the D'Addario EXP74s.  The Mangans were bright and jangly, and the EXPs are warmer and darker. I think they sound better on my mandolin, but that is my preference.  My MT is still very green and at this point favors a string that darkens up the tone and pulls out more of the sound of the wood.  With the Mangans I felt like I was hearing more string than wood. 

The EXPs feel stiffer (as did the set of plain J74s that the instrument came strung with). I don't understand this at all since most "med" gauge strings are pretty much the same dimensions, or maybe I'm off on that? The EXPs feel great under the fingers, as far as touch goes, but make playing a little harder.   I think the best "feeling" strings so far have been the GHS Osbornes since they are sort of a light-med gauge.  

I have some Elixir meds that I'll prob try next.  I'll likely play the EXPs through the Holidays and end up taking them off way before I need to (like I did the Mangans) simply to get to the Elixirs.  I'll allow myself to be a bit wasteful since it's Christmas.  In the words of Bob Cratchit to Scrooge: "It's only once a year, sir..."

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## sturob

I went nuts yesterday and put Thomastik-Infeld "strong" mando strings on my MT.  I got all crazy.  I actually really like Mangan strings for everything, but thought it might be fun to put on the TIs.

Very different, but man, such a nice feel.  It's like all the edges of everything have been smoothed off.  Kinda fun.

Stuart

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Great tips, guys.  I appreciate you letting us know how these various strings are working on MTs.  I am going to see mine in the next 24 hours.  Can't wait.

----------


## kenny boy

CALEB . When you try the Elixirs give them  a few days to clam down . I'VE used them on 4 mando's in the past & like them a lot thinking about trying the mt also. thanks aka

----------

Caleb

----------


## Caleb

EXPs have been on a few days. WOW - seriously nice strings.  Big beefy sound and plenty of volume.  I guess I was expecting them to be sort of muffled due to the coating: not the case at all.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## FrDNicholas

Do EXPs come in different brands, or is that the brand name for them? Also, does that type of string come in different gauges? I use D'Addario J75s. What would be the equivalent strings in the coated strings?

----------


## Caleb

Daniel, EXPs are D'Addario's coated string. EXP74 = a coated J74; EXP75 = a coated J75.

----------


## FrDNicholas

Thank you. Do other brands make coated strings?

----------


## Caleb

Elixir, I believe was/is the original.  DR has their Dragon Skins (never used them), and D'Addario.  There may be others that I'm unaware of.

----------


## pops1

I think there are more coated strings for a guitar than the mandolin.

----------


## Gary Leonard

Caleb, if you like the EXP74s, you should try the EXP74CM next. 11.5, 16 vs 11 and 15 on the E and A strings. 

Stuart, glad you like the TIs, I went with them a while back on my MT, and I will stay with them for ever. I liked them so much on the MT, I put the TIs on my Bitterroot F. I did this purely for the playability of the strings, as I pick the Bitterroot for practice more often than the MT. I have since changed the TIs for EXP74s on the Bitterroot, so I have a more varied sound. Bluegrass, fiddle tunes on the Bitterroot w/ phosphor bronze, and the MT with Thomastiks for celtic, choro and anything else.

----------


## Caleb

So the EXPCM is slightly heavier?  The benefit being slightly beefier sound with about the same playability?

----------


## Gary Leonard

Yep, I guess that is the goal of the set. I just put the EXP74s on, and will probably replace them in the next month with EXP74CM set. I should be in a much better position to appreciate the EXP74CM  set, as I had about 6 months of mandolin behind me when I tried them last year. The extra 2-3 lbs of tension on the CMs was noticeable on my weak and newly callused fingers.

----------


## DougC

I had this dream the other night that may help in understanding string pressure on instruments. It began as I was laying on the floor bouncing a baby on my stomach. We were having a great time when her older sister, about 1 1/2 years old wanted to do this." OK I said", and we bounced on my stomach. Then her brother, a four year old and my favorite nephew, wanted the same. "Well, O.K. but It won't be easy"... Light gauge, medium gauge and heavy gauge.

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks for all the info guys.  I have had my MT for a couple of weeks now.  It came new with j74's and it plays great.  I do like the comfortable feeling of the EXP version, so I will put those on next.  I use them on my guitars, regularly.  Keep us posted, Caleb.

----------


## Caleb

Dan, I'd love to hear more about your MT.  I love mine and have had it for exactly a year now.  I think it sounds better now than when I first got it, but it's still a newborn.  I'm looking forward to seeing what the years do to it, and me! 

I've had the EXPs on for a while now.  I'd say they are just a great overall string.  They show absolutely zero signs of wear and do seem to mellow out just a bit after a couple weeks.  They weren't overly brassy when new, but did have a pretty nice zing, at least on my mandolin.

----------


## lflngpicker

Hi Caleb, I do really enjoy playing it. The tone is a different animal than the F-9 I traded for it, but it is a better built, more consistently playing instrument.  I found the action a bit high, considering it was a new mandolin.  I carefully adjusted the bridge height until the action was lower and yet not buzzing.  It is just right now and stayed in perfect intonation fretted to match the open strings at the 12th fret.  I love the feel of it in  my hands, and as Mark Wilson says, the smell out of the case is something to behold!  :Cool:   You made a good choice on those strings, bro!  Let's keep comparing notes.

----------


## Caleb

EXP74s have been on my MT almost a month.  They have settled down into a really nice sound: sort of a neutral, balanced sound across the spectrum that very much allows the sound of the wood itself to shine through.  I've been using a white Wegen with them and it's quite a combination on this particular instrument. I'm very pleased and think I'll just see just how long these last.  I'm itching to try the Elixirs I have in the queue, but will try and make myself wait.

----------


## terzinator

I'm still using the Siminoff heavies (.0115-.041). EXP75's are the same gauge. I don't find the heavier gauge harder to play at all. I like the tone and the volume a lot.

I like Elixirs, but they don't come in that gauge.

I did have the FW74's on for a while, and they're certainly nice on the fingers, and sound great solo. But in a jam situation, I prefer the Siminoffs.

----------


## Caleb

Quick update:  I put the EXP74s on exactly two months ago and they show absolutely zero signs of wear, and I've been playing quite a bit. I'm impressed!

----------


## Doug Freeman

For clarity's sake, the photo of the DR MD-11 set posted on the first page of this thread is out of date. I bought a few sets recently thinking they came with .016 A strings, but in fact they're .015. As Ivan stated, DR MD-11 has the same gauges as D'Daddairo EJ-74.

----------


## red7flag

I just found this thread.  I just got an MT0 recently.  Not sure what they came with, although J-74s would seem right.  Caleb, which do you prefer for your MT the GHS-A270s or the Elixers.  At one point you seems sold on the A270s now the EXP74s.  How do they compare.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## Caleb

> I just found this thread.  I just got an MT0 recently.  Not sure what they came with, although J-74s would seem right.  Caleb, which do you prefer for your MT the GHS-A270s or the Elixers.  At one point you seems sold on the A270s now the EXP74s.  How do they compare.  Thanks in advance.


Your Collings prob came with J74s if you got it new. Mine did.  I did and do love the A270s, as well as the lighter Bobby Osborne set.  I haven't gotten to the Elixis yet because the EXP74s were first in my coated string experiment and haven't worn out yet. I'll post my thoughts on the Elixirs when I get them on. 

I'm convinced there is some sort of emotional reaction that happens with string changes (at least with me). Perhaps we anticipate something and are sometimes let down or surprised. Maybe sometimes the initial change is exciting one way or the other. I don't know. I just know sometimes I can be excited about a new set of strings, only to be not so excited a few days later.  And at other times be underwhelmed, only to find the new strings growing on me a few days later.  It's weird.  

My initial reaction to the J74s and EXP74s was that they seemed a little stiff.  I think my mandolin felt that way in general.  Perhaps I've gotten used to the feel, or maybe it has settled or changed in some way (I have made no setup changes except for a slight turn of the bridge wheels very early on), but it feels great now.  Maybe there is a breaking in period of sorts for green instruments, different than the much-debated "opening up" process.  Or maybe all the hours I've put on it have loosened things up. I have no idea how this could work on a technical basis: I only know the mandolin feel a lot better now than when I got it a year or so ago.

----------


## red7flag

Caleb, I only have played with the J74s (I did buy it new).  I found the feel of the MTO to be stiff in comparison to my other mandolins, the Ellis and the Hester.  I am pretty sure that will remain even with the A270s that I plan to replace them with.  I think I am looking for a slightly darker sound.

----------


## Doug Freeman

> I'm convinced there is some sort of emotional reaction that happens with string changes (at least with me). Perhaps we anticipate something and are sometimes let down or surprised. Maybe sometimes the initial change is exciting one way or the other. I don't know. I just know sometimes I can be excited about a new set of strings, only to be not so excited a few days later.  And at other times be underwhelmed, only to find the new strings growing on me a few days later.  It's weird.


This rings true to me. I'm also convinced there's something that makes mandolins sound different from day to day anyhow...depending on what, I don't know. Guitars seem less susceptible, maybe because of the larger chamber size, more tolerance for fluctuations in ambient conditions. Kind of reminds me of how tube guitar amps vary from one room to another, much more so than solid state.

----------


## Caleb

Well, the EXPs finally started to konk out, so I put on the Elixirs this weekend. They feel better under the fingers, i.e. easier to play.  They sound about the same and I like them a lot. I'm tired of this string journey deal and will prob end up using EXP or Elixirs from here on out, depending on which one I can score on sale.  But I'm leaning toward liking the Elixirs a little better.  This has been fun, and thanks for following along.

----------


## pops1

Caleb, I have been using GHS white bronze guitar strings, you have to get guitar strings for the D and G then take the balls off, but I am hoping they will make them loop end at some point. I prefer these to Elixirs, J74, and A270's I have also used GHS silk and bronze which are a nice string, but prefer the white bronze. Thought I would throw a wrench into your decision.  :Whistling:

----------


## Caleb

Went back through my old thread here and thought I'd chime in again with the latest. 

I bought a pile of various strings a while back, all of which have been covered in this thread.  I had a set of EXP74s on for a long time.  These are serious workhorse strings and seem to never really die.  They fade out but I've yet to flat out wear a set out.  But curiosity gets the better of me and I end up changing to something else.  

A couple weekends ago I put on another set of GHS Bobby Osbornes.  There is some kind of magic combination with these strings and my Collings.  It's like the wood just wakes up and I can hear subtle tonal differences that just aren't there with other strings.  And the playability is so nice.  After the EXP74s, the Osbornes seem a little light at first, but after a few days they feel like my favorite pair of jeans.  

These are just my findings.  YMMV.

----------


## Northwest Steve

I have experimented with only a few strings but had similar experience with the GHS A270 strings. I have a Flatiron Festival and it was really bass heavy with D'ddarrio strings. I tried the A270's and it is much more balanced and the sound is amazing. I was having a hard time keeping mu strings in tune due to being worn and changes in weather during the winter. So I just changed the strings the tone is back, volume is much better (my daughter and wife may disagree) and brought a smile and enjoyment to playing. Nice when you can find a nice match.

----------

Caleb

----------


## Caleb

I've been using Bobby Osborne med-lights on my Collings MT for a good while now.  I like them a lot but got curious again about different strings.  Today I ordered some La Bella mediums (about the same gauges as the Osbornes though): http://www.labella.com/products/880m...bronze-medium/

I had a hard time tracking them down and ended up paying more than I usually do for strings (12.99 w free shipping via Amazon), but these have me genuinely curious.  Has anyone ever used these?  I'll post an update when I get them installed.

----------


## Portiia

Thoughts On the coated Elixer Strings? I'm a huge fan. Especially on the Collings!

----------


## Caleb

> Thoughts On the coated Elixer Strings? I'm a huge fan. Especially on the Collings!


I tried some and liked them.  And they seemed to last forever.  But I just prefer slightly less tension than the average medium gauge string.  (Great playing, by the way.)

----------


## Caleb

I got the La Bella 880Ms installed on my Collings.  Slightly less tension than the Obsborne GHS med-lights I normally use.  I like them a lot.  Very jangly and they need to settle down a bit and probably will.  Might’ve found a new favorite.  I normally use a red Tortex.55 (pick blasphemy here, I know) but an old-school Fender heavy sounds great with the La Bellas.  Good times.

----------


## V70416

i have never played a collings mando;heard a bunch tho. would love to play one someday. and an ellis/pava/sorensen...

tried all the strings that have been discussed here on two gibson f5s. 

don't know why i waited so long to try daddario monels;the regular/non-bush diameter strings. they really do it for me for tone,feel and the older they get the more i like them. 

have heard you mention 'jangly' and hearing more string than wood. the monels bring out the fundamental note/tone to my ears.

if i had a bright/jangly mandolin i think i would try the daddario monels for sure.  

the pick i use most is a 2.5mm wegen. otherwise a extra heavy e-model red bear.

sorry,my capital/shift key isn't working.

----------


## Caleb

> i have never played a collings mando;heard a bunch tho. would love to play one someday. and an ellis/pava/sorensen...
> 
> tried all the strings that have been discussed here on two gibson f5s. 
> 
> don't know why i waited so long to try daddario monels;the regular/non-bush diameter strings. they really do it for me for tone,feel and the older they get the more i like them. 
> 
> have heard you mention 'jangly' and hearing more string than wood. the monels bring out the fundamental note/tone to my ears.
> 
> if i had a bright/jangly mandolin i think i would try the daddario monels for sure.  
> ...


I have yet to try any monels.  On my list...

----------


## Caleb

The La Bella 880Ms have settled in and are some of the best strings I've tried so far.  Excellent tone, volume, and playability.  Not sure how long they will hold up - hopefully for a good while since they cost a bit more than the strings I normally buy.  I'm impressed!  Not sure why I don't see more about La Bella here.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## soliver

What is it that folks like about Monels?

----------


## Caleb

I've had the La Bellas on for a bit now and I really like them.  http://www.labella.com/products/880m...bronze-medium/

For a while now I've been using thinner picks; they just seemed to go well with the GHS Osbornes.  But on a whim I got out my old Altoids tin/pick collection and started experimenting with different combinations with the La Bellas.  My old (over ten yrs old) Jazzmando 1.5 Pro Plec goes perfectly with these strings.  Probably the best combo I've come across thus far.  

I still want to try some Thomastiks on my Collings at some point, and I'm sure my curiosity will eventually get the best of me.  

Been reading a lot about Monels on the forum and the consensus seems to be that they are pretty bright.  I will probably skip them for this reason.  My MT is already loud and bright enough.  I find that the La Bellas, once settled in, and coupled with the 1.5 pick, get me a much more mellow tone.  On the wound strings it's almost a violin-type tone at times.

----------


## Caleb

Update....  

The La Bellas were great strings, probably my favorites so far.  Installed them back in Feb and played them in for a long time.  Then I put the mandolin away for a few months.  Got it back out recently and decided I'd try some new strings.  This time I put on some D'Addario EFW74 flatwounds (didn't want to spring for Thomastiks).  Man, what a whopping disappointment!  My mandolin lost volume and most of its character.  Granted, they FEEL great but just don't sound good to me.  I know some folks here love them.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Joey Anchors, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Rick Jones

> Update....  
> 
> The La Bellas were great strings, probably my favorites so far.  Installed them back in Feb and played them in for a long time.  Then I put the mandolin away for a few months.  Got it back out recently and decided I'd try some new strings.  This time I put on some D'Addario EFW74 flatwounds (didn't want to spring for Thomastiks).  Man, what a whopping disappointment!  My mandolin lost volume and most of its character.  Granted, they FEEL great but just don't sound good to me.  I know some folks here love them.


I've always been a huge fan of D'Addario strings on both guitar and mandolin. Electric, acoustic, you name it. But when I was going through this same journey, I felt the D-Addario EFW74 flatwounds couldn't hold a candle to the Thomastiks. They were similar in appearance only. YMMV.

----------


## Caleb

> I've always been a huge fan of D'Addario strings on both guitar and mandolin. Electric, acoustic, you name it. But when I was going through this same journey, I felt the D-Addario EFW74 flatwounds couldn't hold a candle to the Thomastiks. They were similar in appearance only. YMMV.


Thanks for the info.  The best way I can describe the sound of the EFW74s on my mandolin is: all wire and no wood.  Almost sounds like I put electric guitar strings on it.

----------


## yankees1

> I have experimented with only a few strings but had similar experience with the GHS A270 strings. I have a Flatiron Festival and it was really bass heavy with D'ddarrio strings. I tried the A270's and it is much more balanced and the sound is amazing. I was having a hard time keeping mu strings in tune due to being worn and changes in weather during the winter. So I just changed the strings the tone is back, volume is much better (my daughter and wife may disagree) and brought a smile and enjoyment to playing. Nice when you can find a nice match.


I found the same with GHS A270 strings ! Great sounding strings that last a long time.

----------


## Eric Platt

> Update....  
> 
> The La Bellas were great strings, probably my favorites so far.  Installed them back in Feb and played them in for a long time.  Then I put the mandolin away for a few months.  Got it back out recently and decided I'd try some new strings.  This time I put on some D'Addario EFW74 flatwounds (didn't want to spring for Thomastiks).  Man, what a whopping disappointment!  My mandolin lost volume and most of its character.  Granted, they FEEL great but just don't sound good to me.  I know some folks here love them.


Interesting. I've liked them on my MT. Seemed to take an edge off the treble. It's getting to be time to change them anyway, so might go a different route. Unless I just throw caution to the wind and put on the Thomastik set I've had lying around.

----------


## RobP

I have only ever used J74’s on my MT.  I have, however, noticed a big sound difference with different picks.  I get a nice dark woofy tone with a Proplec.

----------


## Caleb

The J74s and the flatwound 74s (and all other standard medium strings) are just too heavy for me.  I like the lighter feel of med-lights.  My mandolin has low action and is set up well, but it’s too hard for me to do closed position chords and play comfortably with true mediums.  Odd because I use mediums on my acoustic guitar and sometimes 11s on my electric.  YMMV.

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## lflngpicker

> The La Bella 880Ms have settled in and are some of the best strings I've tried so far.  Excellent tone, volume, and playability.  Not sure how long they will hold up - hopefully for a good while since they cost a bit more than the strings I normally buy.  I'm impressed!  Not sure why I don't see more about La Bella here.


Hi Caleb, Glad you keep reviving this discussion.  I have an MT to this day, although it is my second, and I no longer have the original one.  I have used Monels and found them very satisfactory.  A tiny bit less bell-chime from the bronze, but a rich full tone is present with them on the MT.  They stay fresh longer and it feels traditional when you are playing these old shiny steel strings.  They are a great match and I was relieved at how they sounded warm and _not like_ an electric guitar string.  Now, I did go back to the chime of the J74's and am happy with those.  It gives my MT a great warm, rich sound with a modern flavor.  I can get plenty of chop when I need it!  Now, I would really like to try your La Bella 880M's!  I hadn't talked to anyone who had tried those and I would like to experience the tone and feel you are speaking of.  May need to raise the bridge a tiny bit on the low end, possibly?

----------

Caleb

----------


## Caleb

> Hi Caleb, Glad you keep reviving this discussion.  I have an MT to this day, although it is my second, and I no longer have the original one.  I have used Monels and found them very satisfactory.  A tiny bit less bell-chime from the bronze, but a rich full tone is present with them on the MT.  They stay fresh longer and it feels traditional when you are playing these old shiny steel strings.  They are a great match and I was relieved at how they sounded warm and _not like_ an electric guitar string.  Now, I did go back to the chime of the J74's and am happy with those.  It gives my MT a great warm, rich sound with a modern flavor.  I can get plenty of chop when I need it!  Now, I would really like to try your La Bella 880M's!  I hadn't talked to anyone who had tried those and I would like to experience the tone and feel you are speaking of.  May need to raise the bridge a tiny bit on the low end, possibly?


Glad this thread has been beneficial.  It’s been fun trying new things.  Have still not tried any monels, mainly because they will probably be the same tension as most strings, and tension is the primary thing I like or dislike about most strings.  It was the same on my old Eastman too: after a while I wanted a lighter feel but still a full sound.  The GHS Osbornes and the La Bellas have been the best in this regard.  I’ve tried “lights” and will like them at first, but they end up being too slinky and clangy.  True mediums sound great, but trip me up when I do a Bm, Am chord etc. Great for playing single notes and tunes though.   

I play guitar a lot too and have come to the conclusion that mandolins are just harder to play, much less forgiving, and much more susceptible to nuance.  

I’m not sure how your MT is set up, but I doubt you’d need to make a bridge adjustment for the La Bellas.  I think you’d really like their feel and sound though.  They do cost about twice what a set of EJ74s or GHS cost though. Not sure why that is.  And they are harder to find.   I get mine from Strings By Mail.

----------

darylcrisp, 

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

Caleb, you might try the GHS pure nickel strings. I love them on my mandolin, not a Collings, but have them on a couple and like them alot. They come in two gauges, the lighter on may be what you are looking for.

----------

Caleb, 

darylcrisp, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks for the info and ideas, Caleb and Pops1!

----------

Caleb

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb, you might try the GHS pure nickel strings. I love them on my mandolin, not a Collings, but have them on a couple and like them alot. They come in two gauges, the lighter on may be what you are looking for.


This is a great suggestion: thank you!  Their 10 1/2 gauge has my interest for sure. Not sure how I missed these all this time.

----------


## Northwest Steve

Have you tried Elixir Nanoweb? They come in medium and light. I don't know what it is but the mediums feel lighter that other medium strings to me? They sound good and last a long time. I have a friend that likes them on his MT.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Caleb

> Have you tried Elixir Nanoweb? They come in medium and light. I don't know what it is but the mediums feel lighter that other medium strings to me? They sound good and last a long time. I have a friend that likes them on his MT.


Yes, tried Elixirs in mediums.  Great strings.  Still a tad too much tension for me though.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## darylcrisp

thanks Caleb, also for this thread, and keeping it current.
like you, I tend to end up putting light gauge on most all my mandolins. They are all set up very well, fret heights, neck almost flat, very little relief and a low bridge height. I just prefer a light easy feel when playing.  I do like the J74's and J73's on my current MT. I want to try the Labella 880 and pops1 suggestion of the GHS pure nickel(I like the pure nickel on guitar).

d

----------

Caleb, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Caleb

I took off the EFW74s today.  Never could warm up to the feel or sound, and I pretty much disliked everything about them.  The experience was so unpleasant that I really can't see dropping the $50+ for Thomastiks to see if I like them any better.  

I put back on a set of La Bella M880s and all is well in the world again.  At this point the only other strings that really have my curiosity are the GHS nickel in 10.5 gauge.  Maybe at some point in the future I'll give those a shot.  

FYI if you're interesting in trying the La Bellas: they come in heavier and a more standard med gauge; I just happen to prefer the feel and response of the med-lights.

----------


## Bill McCall

I've played the Labella 770M and 880L on my F5L, trying to copy David McLaughlin.  My hands tended to kill the sound a little too quickly for me but I sure love his playing with those strings.

----------


## yankees1

I keep experimenting with various strings but I keep going back to GHS A270's !

----------


## Caleb

All right, a bump of this thread to show some new findings... 

I've been using the La Bella 880M strings for a good while and love them.  I ended up with a set of Sonny Osborne GHS med-lights recently (this is a set I used to regularly use) and they were too light for my taste now.  I also ended up with a set of Dean Markley "regular" gauge strings, which I'd never tried before.  They are only a tad heavier than the La Bellas but less heavy than J74s (et al).  I like them a lot.  I got a nice volume boost with these DMs - my mandolin, which is already loud, seems super loud now. We shall see how long they last...

----------


## Medley12

Caleb, did you ever try the nickel?

----------


## maplebaby

My Collings MT string journey stopped at Thomastik infeld.

----------

DougC

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb, did you ever try the nickel?


I have not tried those yet.

- - - Updated - - -




> My Collings MT string journey stopped at Thomastik infeld.


I came close to buying a set of the heavies and still might at some point.  What is it that you like about them so much on your Collings?

----------


## Caleb

I took off the Dean Markleys.  They never really settled down and sounded quite “wirey” the whole time.  I also think they pretty old since two of the strings had visible tarnish on them right out of the package.   No real harm done.  

Enter the Martin Monels.  I’ve been wanting to try these for a while.  They feel GREAT under the fingers and are not harsh at all like so many bronze strings are.  I’m curious to see how long they last.

----------

